# Medic!



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

It's a good thing that @lostmedic is here to patch me up!
Even if he is the one who bombed me. Thanks, Trevor! :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit Trev!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Dang forgot to place the dates on other sticks. So the small cohiba is from 09. Lancero is 15. Forgot what the other one is lol oops


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

You might need more than a medic to patch you up from that bomb.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> You might need more than a medic to patch you up from that bomb.


res pls


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice pull, i'd gladly take that explosion, someone do it to me haha


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

MichiganSRT8 said:


> Nice pull, i'd gladly take that explosion, someone do it to me haha


Were you intending for that entire sentence to be borderline *****graphic?


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Were you intending for that entire sentence to be borderline *****graphic?


Oh sh*t, didn't even notice that. But no I was not, my bad.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

MichiganSRT8 said:


> Oh sh*t, didn't even notice that. But no I was not, my bad.


oooohhhh shhhiii


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

hahah no reverse troll, not a seasoned veteran enough to make those kinda jokes. Just legitimately jealous of your bomb.


----------

